# A shameless pitch



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Just a reminder in this gift giving season that several rescue groups have really nice golden retriever-related items for sale, with the proceeds going to help their organizations. 

For example, Adopt-a-Golden Atlanta has a golden retriever wall calendar for sale for $15. (They also have a children's book called Sparkles that's a three hankie book adults would like as well!) I recently bought a pretty gold golden retriever pin for $10 from a Nevada rescue group. 

Incredibly, now is the time of year with irresponsible owners drop their dogs off at shelters for stupid reasons like "company is coming" or "I have no one to keep him". Many of the groups are inundated with new intakes. 

So if you're going to spend the money anyway on a gift, and there's a golden lover on your list, check out a few rescue sites.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder Brandy's Mom - I would also like to suggest that here, in Ontario at least, we are asked to also bring cleaning supplies, dog or cat blankets, toys, grooming utensils, food etc to your local animal shelter. These supplies are costly and it would make it easier for the shelters to have it donated. Also please think about volunteering your time to go to the shelters to walk or groom or even just socialize these wonderful displaced ans unwanted animals.


----------

